# Dual screen, multi needs system



## keelay (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm in the planning everything on paper phase of this build.
What I have:
1986 SWB Silverado truck
running Megasquirt Gold box
Truck is being built as a turbo LS daily driver with good manners, and a few other systems to make switching to full kill easy on the fly

What I'm wanting to do is run a pc setup with a few functions. I'm not what you'd call an audiophile, but I place a lot of importance on having a good sounding setup, without getting into competition grade pricing.
I want to best sound signal possible out of the pc setup.
Will be running a single 10 or 12 behind the seat, 6.5 mid in kick panel enclosures I'll fiberglass, Not entirely what to do with the 3.5" holes in the dash, with tweeters in the a pillar. Because of packaging size, I'm looking at a 5 channel amp.
I'd like to have a decent eq after the pc for processing and upping the preamp power. 
Footprint is really dictating what direction this goes. All the space I have is under the seat and behind, and I'm not short so the seat is all the way back.
Second part, which is of equal importance. I need to also maintain connection with the megasquirt. I want to run something on the order of a 12"-13" screen where the gauges used to be. The monitor will serve as all gauges in Tunerstudio, while being able to edit parameters of the tune on the same screen by navigating away from the gauge window.
I need one pc to run 2 monitors, and I know this is easy. But where I'm hung up is whether I can run some sort of car pc front end on the smaller monitor for a dedicated music system, while also operating standard windows on the other monitor. I can do a touch screen on the small music display if possible for navigation there, but I'd really need a mouse pad (or something like a space navigator, but I haven't used one, and it may be a pain for this operation) for the other monitor in tunerstudio. The fuel and timing tables are pretty small and wouldn't be friendly to sausage fingers.

Where do I need to start with figuring this out?


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

UDOO X86 - UDOO

This is what I'm waiting to hit the market. It will do everything I will need without question and switch between operating systems when I need them to. And will run just about ANY screen on the market.


----------



## keelay (Aug 20, 2016)

BassMechanic308 said:


> This is what I'm waiting to hit the market. It will do everything I will need without question and switch between operating systems when I need them to. And will run just about ANY screen on the market.


While that looks very promising, without some serious studying, it's a little out of my realm of knowledge. 

Hell, I'm even considering either running a tablet for the tunerstudio interface with a keyboard and mouse, or maybe a seperate barebones pc. You can get refurb'd laptops from $80 with more than enough capability to do what it would need to for tunerstudio.


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

keelay said:


> While that looks very promising, without some serious studying, it's a little out of my realm of knowledge.
> 
> Hell, I'm even considering either running a tablet for the tunerstudio interface with a keyboard and mouse, or maybe a seperate barebones pc. You can get refurb'd laptops from $80 with more than enough capability to do what it would need to for tunerstudio.


everything can be learned!! sometimes learning something new pays off in the end even with struggling.


----------

